# Car rack for carbon bike -



## tald (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi, I just got a carbon Vertex 29 RSL and don't know if I need to pay special attention to the car rack to hold it. Eg is a trunk rack that holds the top tube safe to use? Is a roof rack that captures the downtube with a mouth safe? 
I would guess the forces placed on the carbon tubes would be really small compared to the stress of riding. but I saw conflicting opinions on the net. Thanks for any info!


----------



## brushman (May 12, 2008)

My issue is not with the strength of carbon, but with the finish being marred/scratched when rack makes contact with frame.

IMO, if you care about your frame's finish, trunk rack should be used with care and caution. I usually wrap some kind of soft insulating cloth around the frame at the strap down points. But even then, marring sometimes occurs, especially if cables are sandwiched between.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

All Carbon bikes and they deserve a great rack:


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Yep, most any tray style rack will work. Don't use anything that clamps the frame in any way.


----------



## XLNC (Mar 21, 2010)

I dunno. I have a "Swagman Deluxe" trunk mount carrier and it does a superb job. Mind you, I'm just carrying a normal triangular framed carbon cross bike, but still. The carrier has rubber cushions and straps so it flexes and stretches. Only issue I have with it is the fit on my new dodge charger because it has a spoiler.


----------



## BPSarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Installed a Torklift 2" hitch on my 2013 Outback and a Kuat NV rack.

Very happy with both!


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

The Kuat NV is a very nice rack and works really well...until you put on the 2 bike add on. Then it is horrible. You have to move the first two trays much closer together and then all four bikes get in each others way. I think it is unacceptable to pay so much for a nice rack and then have to attach ad-hoc padding so your bikes don't rub each other.


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

Silentfoe said:


> The Kuat NV is a very nice rack and works really well...until you put on the 2 bike add on. Then it is horrible. You have to move the first two trays much closer together and then all four bikes get in each others way. I think it is unacceptable to pay so much for a nice rack and then have to attach ad-hoc padding so your bikes don't rub each other.


I have a Kuat NV and I don't believe it's possible to move the existing trays closer together. I've thought about adding the two bike addition so I'm curious where you saw this information.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

I've got the same problem as the OP. I'm considering using one of these adapters:
Swagman Deluxe Bar Bike Adapter - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available
But... my seatpost and handlebar are carbon. Anyone have experience with these?


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

mikewadley said:


> I have a Kuat NV and I don't believe it's possible to move the existing trays closer together. I've thought about adding the two bike addition so I'm curious where you saw this information.


I didn't see this information, I've seen the actual rack and used it extensively. The add on bolts into the holes that your current end tray uses. You have to move the end tray inboard on the stinger which then causes the bikes to be MUCH closer together.


----------



## Spidey2422 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thatshowiroll said:


> I've got the same problem as the OP. I'm considering using one of these adapters:
> Swagman Deluxe Bar Bike Adapter - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available
> But... my seatpost and handlebar are carbon. Anyone have experience with these?


I was wondering the same question. I have just Purchased my first Carbon frame (pivot mach 5.7 carbon) and my hitch rack holds by the top tube which on the new bike wont work. I can't seem to find any good info for the above mentioned bike adapter on a carbon seat post. not so worried about the stem. Also will I have to move the seat or will the bike hang to low. Just not sure about it and I dont wanna damage the seat post or frame.


----------



## dbigfot111 (Nov 12, 2012)

is it safe to carry carbon bike frame with Thule 591 Proride?without the frame being damage?


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

So I have hit rack just like the one in the pics below and I use a frame adapter (also shown). The actual contact points are on the stem and bike seat. Will this be okay for a carbon frame mountain bike?


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

dbigfot111 said:


> is it safe to carry carbon bike frame with Thule 591 Proride?without the frame being damage?


Wondering about this as well.

Edit, just saw the Yakima High Roller. Looks like a good option as it only attaches to the wheels. I already have a Thule rack, can I fit the Yakima on it? (square bars)


----------



## VanillaEps (Aug 24, 2010)

I use a Thule sidearm on the roof. That's perfectly fine for my Yeti ARC. The arm ratchets down on the fork/tire and the rear wheel is secured via a ratcheting strap so no part of the frame is being touched.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Swissam said:


> Wondering about this as well.
> 
> Edit, just saw the Yakima High Roller. Looks like a good option as it only attaches to the wheels. I already have a Thule rack, can I fit the Yakima on it? (square bars)


I have both the Yakima High Roller and one of the first (if not THE first) of the 1UpUSA roof racks. 1UpUSA hands down is better and simpler.

J.


----------

